# Morgan County - todays find



## survival 101 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, first timer here. Found 25 today in Martinsville. Woohoo!! //i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h443/exile451/20140429_191158.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Found a dozen yellows and a single grey today.... Decent size and all were fresh and healthy. Certainly has been a strange season for this area thus far... Hopefully many many more to come!


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

I live in Putnam county and my neighbor says our property's are always delayed or late producers. This only our second year here but i have been finding like 5-15 per day. Does anyone think that late producers that just started will carry on for a couple of weeks or will the heat kill any chances of that happening? We had fried morel the other night and they were awesome! We are hooked!


----------

